# Intestinal Anastomosis



## Listermann (May 12, 2010)

Quite frequently my trauma/general surgery physicians perform a small bowel resection WITHOUT anastomosis on one day which I bill out as 44120 -52, with plan to anastomosis the bowel segment(s) at a later date.  What CPT code is used to bill out just the anastamosis?  Would 44130 be appropriate?  Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Robin R (May 17, 2010)

I code for Trauma as well.  I use 44120-52 the first procedure & 44130-58 for the following anastomosis procedure.


----------



## donnafm1109 (Nov 23, 2015)

*Donwell*

My case is similar except.....our trauma Dr. did a total colectomy and pt was left in discontinuity. Then 2 days later he did a ileorectal anastomosis. 

We can't locate a procedure code for this type of anastomosis. Any ideas?


----------

